# high beam situation???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

well first off thanks everyone for helping me with my tail lights. now to get started on my new situation... i just bought new headlights thinking my old were bad. i thought this because when i would turn on my brights i would have no head lights at all and my inside warning light would tell me they were out. well the new ones are doing the same thing. can anyone help me with this??? thanks everyone...


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

I've got this exact same problem... i did some wire tracing and I beleive that its the Headlight relay. Unfortunantly I needed to spend the money on my tranny rather than fix this minor problem. Its next on my to do list.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that sounds about right- check the signal that is coming into the back of the bulb from the wiring harness and see if you get a signal- Are you using super white bulbs that are higher voltage? I am using toucans and they are like 80/100 watt I think so through my shop I ordered a upgraded wiring harness- it plugs right in and it actually solved and issue I had with my drivers side plug, It may be a connection too- look at the plug and see if it is corroded.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Use some brake cleaner or electrical connection cleaner and a wire brush and clean up the connectors and check the wiring. Do your lights pop up at all?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Use some brake cleaner or electrical connection cleaner and a wire brush and clean up the connectors and check the wiring. Do your lights pop up at all?


 The pop-up function is on a different circuit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes but it would determine if the column switch was still working


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

the lights open and close fine, the low beams turn on with no problem but when i click on my high beams i have no lights at all and my sensor for lights turns on. what do you all think it is??? there are no signs of corrosion.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A wire has to be messed up somewhere in the harness going to the bulb


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

It's actually a VERY common problem. Fix it right or it will cost you more in the future. 

It's the headlight switch (end of the headlight shaft, behind the steering wheel). Pull the wheel off and you can see it. There will be 2 phillips screws staring right at you. Pull them out and the switch will pull out to the left, shaft and all. Then on one side of it are some plastic strips you can pry off and see the little finger contactors. Get a fingernail file and clean the contactors a little bit. After that, get some good electrical grease or lubricant and put it on them. 

Other than that, your only option is to buy a used one or get lucky and find a new one (about $110) at a dealer. Nissan doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> the lights open and close fine, the low beams turn on with no problem but when i click on my high beams i have no lights at all and my sensor for lights turns on. what do you all think it is??? there are no signs of corrosion.


 Mine does that sometimes. One side or the other won't work on high , but if I go over a bump it comes on. Figured it was bad wiring up front , or a loose plug.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Most likely it's just those finger contacts that are dirty. Try playing with it a bit by hitting the steering wheel or wiggling the lever on the switch. I'm thinking that it may make it go off and on also.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to know if you were able to solve the high beam issue.

Because mine has been out for some time and I think it's the relay that has gone bad, but after reading the other member's comment about taking the steering wheel off and clean up the connector sounds like it's not a 5 mins job.

Has anyone else encountered and fixed this problem?
THX


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Lucino200sx said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to know if you were able to solve the high beam issue.
> 
> Because mine has been out for some time and I think it's the relay that has gone bad, but after reading the other member's comment about taking the steering wheel off and clean up the connector sounds like it's not a 5 mins job.
> 
> ...


yes.....one of my lights didn't work on lowbeam, the other didn't work high beam. Cleaned up the connectors with a dremel and a little electrical cleaner.
Works great now...3+ months


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Domdogg123 said:


> yes.....one of my lights didn't work on lowbeam, the other didn't work high beam. Cleaned up the connectors with a dremel and a little electrical cleaner.
> Works great now...3+ months





I just want to add that you must clean those fingers carefully. Be careful NOT TO BEND THEM as I did earlier this evening. It took me forever to get it back to normal, but it's FIXED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

this thread will never die... lol... the good thing is I sold my car already so no more headlight problems.


----------

